# I Hope We Get More Snow This Year



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Nj Guys What Do You Think ? I Hope We Have More Snow Hear In Nj This Year, Last Year Was Bad. What Does Every One Think ? 

Will It Be Good 


Will It Be Bad


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

yeah i was wondering if anyone has an idea of how this winter is going to look......getting a bit excited


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

We're gonna jinx ourselves talking about this again haha. At least now i know that im not the only one thinking about the upcoming winter...ive started to price out xmas tree wholesalers today.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

im kind of excited. kind of not.
i hate the cold. i hate the snow. i like the idea of plowing because from inside the truck it isnt bad. walking through slush and cold. having the **** everywhere you go (and it gets dirty so it really starts to look like ****). not being able to do much in the way of out door recreation (like the beach or taking my boat on the lake). shoveling stairs. paying huge heating bills.

naa. i think i can wait. winter sucks.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

im tired of ladnscaping, bring on the snow!!!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

im tired of farming! I was just watching some of my videos, and it really got me worked up, Might have to go to the shop and just sit in my loader for a little bit, lol I hope everybody gets a shtiload of snow this winter.wesport


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah im fairly excited about winter, last winter was a wash out, almost killed me, i only had like 4 plowable events last year i believe, i guess only time will tell.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't want another winter like last year! Lets get several plowable events for this season.


----------

